# VBA taking over my SQ sensibilities



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Help!

After a few months of listening to my system I fear my taste for VBA is growing. Is there any cure for this? It seems like now I just seem to add more bass than I use to and the tunes just don't sound complete now without some shake and rumbles. Maybe I should listen to a few other systems or re-tune the bass for a while before I am poisoned any further.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Uh oh. Someone's jealous again. :surprised:


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

of... what exactly?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I could have sworn Chad wrote about this exact kind of B.S.

you're giving Vegas DIY'ers a bad name, dude.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

You guys sure aren't friendly around here. Sheesh. Lighten up a little.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

what exactly is the point of this thread then?

maybe it should be in Off Topic


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

IBTL!! 

But seriously, this is OT BS, and secondly, do you even understand VBA? its not just about the DB's, you got no by nines


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

el_chupo_ said:


> IBTL!!
> 
> But seriously, this is OT BS, and secondly, do you even understand VBA? its not just about the DB's, you got no by nines


54s!

6x9=54


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

el_chupo_ said:


> IBTL!!
> 
> But seriously, this is OT BS, and secondly, do you even understand VBA? its not just about the DB's, you got no by nines


I used to have 6x9s. But they got burnt up.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

I want my 5 minutes back that it took to look at this...well make it 4 minutes....

I spent a minute or two looking at the chick...


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Shut the hell up tspence.

BTW - you gonna read this, toolbag? http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/56235-tspence73-read-me.html

Edit: LOL, perfect forum to move it to  (if it wasn't worth just deleting that is...)


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

guitarsail said:


> I want my 5 minutes back that it took to look at this...well make it 4 minutes....
> 
> I spent a minute or two looking at the chick...


Yeah, I looked at the chick too.


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

Episode TSPENCE


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

fourthmeal said:


> I could have sworn Chad wrote about this exact kind of B.S.
> 
> you're giving Vegas DIY'ers a bad name, dude.


I actually thought it was funny as hell and rather well-written, he DID in fact invent the industry term "VBA"



tspence73 said:


> Help!
> 
> After a few months of listening to my system I fear my taste for VBA is growing. Is there any cure for this? It seems like now I just seem to add more bass than I use to and the tunes just don't sound complete now without some shake and rumbles. Maybe I should listen to a few other systems or re-tune the bass for a while before I am poisoned any further.


What you are experiencing is not uncommon, in the car audio world we have what many home audiophiles and sound-sluts such as myself yearn for. A relatively small amount of power, with a couple smallish drivers that are able to make tremendous amounts of subsonic low end. The yearning for more is natural.

I DO recommend listening to different systems and even re-investigating your music collection. In the meantime expand your VBA by playing with different amounts of mid-bass or "voicing." What you have now is versatile and should voice in many different ways. Play with what you have before making radical changes. A few minutes int he garage can sometimes completely change a system, trust me, I'm rocking new door speakers as of Sunday and it's sounded about 5 different ways since then 

Chad


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

The tspence73 Forum

^^^ Baaahahhhahhaaaaaaaaahahah.......................


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Is this the new VBA forum?
:lurk::beerchug::smoking::drummer:


So how about those bass processors that actually add bass not just boost, or so they say...anyone used one?

Sure I like to dial up the thunder once in a while...maybe more when I was younger, on the other hand back then it took a lot to get subs that went as loud as common now. Today you can blow out typical highs/comps pretty easily, the issue is if you make the highs go louder you are going to trash your head.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

sqshoestring said:


> So how about those bass processors that actually add bass not just boost, or so they say...anyone used one?


What they do is add subharmonic information to the original material, kinda like a better tracking higher quality Octave pedal for guitar/bass.. I HATE them on an overall mix but find them SOOOFUCKINGCOOL in a live rack. They sum the subharmonic info to mono and pass the stereo mix so if you come in the unit right, out the left it's totally "wet" no original info included. Send out of an aux on a board and then return it into another channel. it will make a floor tom come out from under your feet! you can add as much as you want or as little as you want to ANY instrument. Even good in light amounts for "meating up" an acoustic guitar. Bobby McFerrin relies on one for his low end.

DBX unit is called the 120, they have the 120X, 120DS, and 120XP, i have a DS and XP around here, keep the XP in the rack. I think the behringer copy is the ultrabass, it's cool because it has a limiter. they can turn subs into confetti in no time


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I feel left out because I didn't get to see what Tspence had to say since I put him on my ignore list!

Regardless, I still want the golden eared tspence73 to go and take the Richard Clark challenge though! He mentioned it enough times so it is past time for him to put up or shut up on that one. After all, $10,000 can get him some much more Violent Bass Air!


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> I feel left out because I didn't get to see what Tspence had to say since I put him on my ignore list!
> 
> Regardless, I still want the golden eared tspence73 to go and take the Richard Clark challenge though! He mentioned it enough times so it is past time for him to put up or shut up on that one. After all, $10,000 can get him some much more Violent Bass Air!


Thou cannost helpeth but to readeth the wordings of tspence. 'Tis a curse and a blessing.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

Tspence, what is your favorite kind of peanut butter...I'm just curious.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

For tspence:


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

i know life would be less entertaining around here, but tspence73 has far out stayed his welcome.
open forum, yes.
baby sitting service, no.

tspence73, you have demonstrated a lack of restraint, maturity, and the ability to step down or rise above.
please kindly retire from posting.

thank you


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

FoxPro5 said:


> The tspence73 Forum
> 
> ^^^ Baaahahhhahhaaaaaaaaahahah.......................


Man, fox is dead on with this post. That's all DIYMA is anymore is tspence BS all over the place. I really don't think that's what Ant wants from this place is a bunch lunacy, like this useless thread. I love the Infinity products of a few years ago, but if I have to hear about his set one more time I am going to throw everything I have away just to disassociate myself from the idiocy!! Honestly how long are we going to sit around and let this crap ruin this place.

I vote BAN.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

You guys just aren't thankful for what you have. When I'm gone from the forum, you'll miss me. It gets boring around here. If I stay, yes, there will be more antics. More questions about the universe and my usual weebles and wabbles while improving my system. Or, you can have the boringness of a forum were everyone agrees and nobody debates anything or acts excited about anything. Something to think about.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't know about you dude, but I'm here to learn from the gurus and the experimenters alike. I don't mind occasional B.S. but there's a breaking point. Why not just settle down, lurk a bit and learn some restraint? I remember I lurked for what might have been a good 1/2 year reading every single install page, and following every valid link of any audio information, before I posted anything special. Then I did my install page of my Speed3, which was FUN and educational as all hell (what, it was like 30 pages, right?) 

I recommend not self-banning, but perhaps a bit of self moderation and a bit of thinking before you post. Think, does it benefit the community or help you in any possible way? If not...why not just LIG?


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

tspence73 said:


> a forum were everyone agrees and nobody debates anything or acts excited about anything.



Take your war on science to a Christian forum where it belongs. 

Any damn retard can come up with a bunch of ******** theories on physics that only exist in their brain, so get edjumacated before spouting more garbage into the air. Do some ****ing research, and get some experience before clicking that "Post New Thread" button. You don't schedule an appointment w/ Bill Gates to ask how to change the desktop on WinXP.


I'm trying to be a peaceful lurker, and you're making it ****ing difficult. Follow the lead, *******.


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

icehole said:


> Take your war on science to a Christian forum where it belongs.
> 
> Any damn retard can come up with a bunch of ******** theories on physics that only exist in their brain, so get edjumacated before spouting more garbage into the air. Do some ****ing research, and get some experience before clicking that "Post New Thread" button. You don't schedule an appointment w/ Bill Gates to ask how to change the desktop on WinXP.
> 
> ...


POST OF THE YEAR AWARD goes to YOU sir!


----------



## zGhost (Oct 28, 2008)

I find the tspence73 bashing sorta of strange. If you all hate the guy so much ignore him and his posts. Pretty easy to get in a war of words over the internet. I thought the question was valid myself. Wow. Again just a middle age mans 3 cents worth. PS Chads answer tspence is what your looking for ignore the rest


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

zGhost said:


> I find the tspence73 bashing sorta of strange. If you all hate the guy so much ignore him and his posts. Pretty easy to get in a war of words over the internet. I thought the question was valid myself. Wow. Again just a middle age mans 3 cents worth. PS Chads answer tspence is what your looking for ignore the rest


Its hard to get everyone to ignore him, especially when he continually thread craps and derails otherwise useful threads with stupid recommendations and bad information.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

shadowfactory said:


> Its hard to get everyone to ignore him, especially when he continually thread craps and derails otherwise useful threads with stupid recommendations and bad information.


Others threadcrap first and try to bait me into things. So, blame yourselves. I think you guys want my two cents, or you wouldn't beg for it so much. sheesh.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

tspence73 said:


> Others... try to bait me into things.


Provided this is true, which it isn't, you're admitting to being dumb enough to take the bait.

Motherfuckers argue with your ******** claims based on broken science and limited experience. So stop playing the damn victim.


Time for you to go start BACA, BornAgainCarAudio, where you clowns can discuss the Intelligent Design of Infinity Refs; praise speakers that sound good _just because they do_ with no scientific data to back it up, and when you do use science you can just disregard whatever isn't convenient; and drool over the system in the popemobile.

Don't forget to mention how great the guitars and cymbal crashes sound in _To Hell With The Devil_ on the Refs when the harshness sizzles the sin out your earholes.

**** you, I'm out.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Science damn you, I shall smash your head like a clam on my tummy!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

double post dang it!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

el_chupo_ said:


> IBTL!!
> 
> But seriously, this is OT BS, and secondly, do you even understand VBA? its not just about the DB's, you got no by nines


Funny the OP mentioned it, I have had a hankering for the VBA this week as well. +10 db on the Sub control on the ole DRZ and juicing up the 9.0 for some crazy output. Hmmmm maybe it is a contagious thing going around. Oh, and I DO HAVE by nines....crap I must have it!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

fourthmeal said:


> I don't know about you dude, but I'm here to learn from the gurus and the experimenters alike. I don't mind occasional B.S. but there's a breaking point. Why not just settle down, lurk a bit and learn some restraint? I remember I lurked for what might have been a good 1/2 year reading every single install page, and following every valid link of any audio information, before I posted anything special. Then I did my install page of my Speed3, which was FUN and educational as all hell (what, it was like 30 pages, right?)
> 
> I recommend not self-banning, but perhaps a bit of self moderation and a bit of thinking before you post. Think, does it benefit the community or help you in any possible way? If not...why not just LIG?


This sensible approach has been tried many times during tspence's tenure her - to no avail


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

One of the reasons the spenster is on my ignore list is because he asks for advice, then likes to argue the advice given to him by others WITHOUT EVEN TRYING what was suggested! He also seems to make posts for the sheer sake of making post to argue.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

i keep getting stuck looking at the picture of the "attention whore" 

everyone buy some infinity refs


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

falkenbd said:


> i keep getting stuck looking at the picture of the "attention whore"
> 
> everyone buy some infinity refs


LOL! The first thing I thought when I opened this thread was I'd buy (and perhaps even be willing to listen to) Infinity Refs if I could bite down on attention girl's butt.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

falkenbd said:


> i keep getting stuck looking at the picture of the "attention whore"
> 
> everyone buy some infinity refs


Already have Infinity Kappas.... They suck!

Now my mind has made its way into the gutter regarding attention whore girl


----------



## SD_R/T (Nov 28, 2007)

Perhaps it's been discussed before.....but is it remotely possible tspence is actually a long-lost diyma member who has come back from the dead, in disguise, to generate car audio discussion amongst the group?

You know, play the wide-eyed VBA (and SQ!)-loving novice in order to stir the pot and get the veterans in here to start weighing in on things? 

Just a crazy thought. Perhaps a photo of tspence next to his Infinity's would kill this conspiracy theory. :idea2:

If not, congrats to OP. Chad is right, he's responsible for 'VBA' which is now bigger than all of us.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

SD_R/T said:


> Perhaps it's been discussed before.....but is it remotely possible tspence is actually a long-lost diyma member who has come back from the dead, in disguise, to generate car audio discussion amongst the group?
> 
> You know, play the wide-eyed VBA (and SQ!)-loving novice in order to stir the pot and get the veterans in here to start weighing in on things?
> 
> ...



Oh, you mean, bigger than all of us, like AIDS or Cancer?

Gotcha.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

SD_R/T said:


> Perhaps it's been discussed before.....but is it remotely possible tspence is actually a long-lost diyma member who has come back from the dead, in disguise, to generate car audio discussion amongst the group?
> 
> You know, play the wide-eyed VBA (and SQ!)-loving novice in order to stir the pot and get the veterans in here to start weighing in on things?
> 
> ...


That theory has been suggest by me as well as others.




Concerning VBA: Dude is full of corny ass phrases. And although I'm not perfectly familiar with the birth of that one, you can be sure that it was accidental genius. It's like a guy who wins America's Funnies Videos tripping over his shoelaces and landing face first in dog ****.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

The birth of VBA was his first thread on here where he asked what size enclosure he should make for his 6x9's in his back dash since the violent bass air from his subs kept killing them from overexcursion or some such thing...VBA was born from this. The recomendation was get rid of them and get good components..he ignored, the x9's died anyways...he rolled with ifinity refs...**** hit the fan...etc....etc...


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

guitarsail said:


> The birth of VBA was his first thread on here where he asked what size enclosure he should make for his 6x9's in his back dash since the violent bass air from his subs kept killing them from overexcursion or some such thing...VBA was born from this. The recomendation was get rid of them and get good components..he ignored, the x9's died anyways...he rolled with ifinity refs...**** hit the fan...etc....etc...


Hey, I got dual 12" RE SE's and JL Audio midbasses for my doors. Tell the story right guitarsail! Sheesh. You'll give them nightmares. :worried:


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

icehole said:


> Concerning VBA: Dude is full of corny ass phrases. And although I'm not perfectly familiar with the birth of that one, you can be sure that it was accidental genius. It's like a guy who wins America's Funnies Videos tripping over his shoelaces and landing face first in dog ****.


This is not accidental genius. I come up with kooky ideas all the time. You should know this better than most.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

tspence73 said:


> This is not accidental genius.


Right. Like when you offered Donavan a hand clapping, sing-a-long, car dance ride wasn't purposely gay.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

tspence73 said:


> Hey, I got dual 12" RE SE's and JL Audio midbasses for my doors. Tell the story right guitarsail! Sheesh. You'll give them nightmares. :worried:


You didn't have that stuff when you started....


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

AWC said:


> LOL! The first thing I thought when I opened this thread was I'd buy (and perhaps even be willing to listen to) Infinity Refs if I could bite down on attention girl's butt.


I'd be second in line for that...

Anyone know who attention girl is anyway? just a random chick on the beach?

i only wish I could derail this thread like tspence has derailed so many of ours...


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

guitarsail said:


> You didn't have that stuff when you started....


I know that, but you left that out. It's not like I didn't do research and find out what I should get.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

tspence73 said:


> I know that, but you left that out. It's not like I didn't do research and find out what I should get.


you did research, but where? everytime you asked someone a question on here you ignored the advice that SEVERAL people gave you and did what you wanted to do anyway.

you did eventually follow peoples advice on dropped the rears, only after you blew them up.

have you tried running your subs at 4 ohms yet?


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

falkenbd said:


> I'd be second in line for that...
> 
> Anyone know who attention girl is anyway? just a random chick on the beach?
> 
> i only wish I could derail this thread like tspence has derailed so many of ours...


Because you CAN'T derail one of my threads. They are already evolving. You would just be adding something regardless. Get with the program man!


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

icehole said:


> Right. Like when you offered Donavan a hand clapping, sing-a-long, car dance ride wasn't purposely gay.


Actually that was just you guys' group ****-erotic fantasy. Not my style but you guys can think whatever you want. I can't change that. I mean, you guys were born that way. Carry on.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

tspence73 said:


> Actually that was just you guys' group ****-erotic fantasy. Not my style but you guys can think whatever you want. I can't change that. I mean, you guys were born that way. Carry on.


He's lying, he PMed me with the offer, that's where the idea for the video came from


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

DonovanM said:


>


LOL. Donovan Jr? :laugh:


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

tspence73 said:


> Actually that was just you guys' group ****-erotic fantasy. Not my style but you guys can think whatever you want. I can't change that. I mean, you guys were born that way. Carry on.


If I were to get an invite from some guy on the internet to go for a car ride where we're supposed to sing and clap together, I'd be a little suspicious.

And if I were to see 2 guys in a Nissan Sentra singing and clapping their hands to some loud ass music next to me at a red light, I'd have to make that assumption.


Call it a cultural disconnect if you will.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

tspence73 said:


> Actually that was just you guys' group ****-erotic fantasy. Not my style but you guys can think whatever you want. I can't change that. I mean, you guys were born that way. Carry on.





tspence73 said:


> As I suspected. You are unhappy with your car system and don't enjoy yourself. You can ride shotgun in my car where you can experience fun and singing and dancing and kickbutt sound. Then you won't be so down. :laugh:


:worried:


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

DonovanM said:


> He's lying, he PMed me with the offer, that's where the idea for the video came from


I can assure you, I sent no such PM to this delusional cat picture poster.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

capnxtreme said:


> :worried:


Thanks for bumping that Cap'n Cross. It's even gayer than I remembered.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

tspence73 said:


> Because you CAN'T derail one of my threads.


This is one thing you're absolutely right about, Spense.

I supposed once something is completely ****ed, that's it. And your threads come out the box TOTALLY ****ed.




Not to mention, the absolute gayest **** about your offer to D was that it wasn't to show off or compare systems, it was to cheer him up. Suspect.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

tspence73 said:


> I can assure you, I sent no such PM to this delusional cat picture poster.


True, you posted your offer in public for all to see. 

So, again, I'm confused, but how do you have good stereo imaging if your car sounds the same from both front seats? Wouldn't that be the complete lack of any imaging?


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

DonovanM said:


>


The story of my existence on this site. Misinterpreted and misunderstoodz.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

tspence73 said:


> The story of my existence on this site. Misinterpreted and misunderstoodz.


You left out the part where you're a complete ****ing retard.


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


>


BWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

tspence73 said:


> The story of my existence on this site. Misinterpreted and misunderstoodz.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

we need a picture of a cat being affected by VIOLENT BASS AIR

that would be the best kitteh picture ever.

i wait, i think i saw one the quote was "I can haz vba"


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


>



thats great


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

tspence73 said:


> The story of my existence on this site. Misinterpreted and misunderstoodz.


Hizzint!!!


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

i at least hope the moderators don't care about the "You should have searched first" forum getting dumped on - otherwize they is gunna be pist


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

shadowfactory said:


> how do you have good stereo imaging


Spense doesn't know what good imaging is. At least not in a car.

Not if he's touting stock Boses and claims god personally shat his single 7 band EQ system down from heaven.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

SublimeZ said:


>



FREE CHICKEN.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

If I didn't know any better, I'd say you guys are having fun in a tspence thread. :wacko:


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

PEDOBEAR!


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

DonovanM said:


>


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

tspence73 said:


> If I didn't know any better, I'd say you guys are having fun in a tspence thread. :wacko:


If showing people a good time at your expense is what you're after, throw a party at your house and pay for the hookers and cocaine.


Then you'd have a bunch of boys around who you can offer a car ride full of singing and dancing with kickbutt sound.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Mf'ing double post.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

icehole said:


> If showing people a good time at your expense is what you're after, throw a party at your house and pay for the hookers and cocaine.
> 
> 
> Then you'd have a bunch of fools around who you can offer a car ride full of singing and dancing with kickbutt sound.



It is vegas after-all. This should be doable. I know I can pull it off. <distant maniacal laughter>


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

fourthmeal said:


> It is vegas after-all. This should be doable. I know I can pull it off. <distant maniacal laughter>


****, I may even make the drive.


Fortunately I'd be wise enough to not fall for the bait-and-switch


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Let's *Roll* baby! 

I have to keep my play time confined to weekends, but I'm still alive.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

VBA cat:


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

That's it? No more kitteh ammo?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

You f'ing waste of bandwidth...

Why do you instigate?


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Even laughing at the retarded kid eventually gets old. At this point, the joke that is Tspence73 is beyond stale, and is moldy and maggot-infested.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

tspence73 said:


> That's it? No more kitteh ammo?


More is available if your verbal diarrhea is back for round 2.

And, shut the hell up tspence.


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

fourthmeal said:


> You f'ing waste of bandwidth...
> 
> Why do you instigate?


its pretty obvious

1 no life
2 lonely
3 aspergers


----------

